# Room Mate in Abu Dhabi



## jsc.trvlr (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll be heading for Abu Dhabi in a couple of weeks to stay. I'm coming from USA, scuba diver, golfer, non-smoker, clean, and very active. Great to get along with and easy to get to know. Any recommendations how I can find a house for room and board? 

Talk soon!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check out dubizzle.


----------



## jsc.trvlr (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you, Jynxgirl!


----------



## Ahussain (Mar 1, 2013)

*room partner*

i m here in Ajman have flat and need partner all countries okay for me


----------

